

Show HN: picsofwords.com a hack from TC Disrupt by Chute (W12) - gregarious
http://blog.getchute.com/?p=619

======
sync
picsofwords.com appears to be down:
<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/picsofwords.com>

~~~
gregarious
I wonder if it's some weird DNS thing. It's running on a free heroku instance.

I can see it from our office. Maybe with www?

<http://www.picsofwords.com/>

~~~
gregarious
Just was reading GoDaddy's DNS is down - which explains a lot.

~~~
instakill
In the meantime, IP?

~~~
gregarious
Heroku's reference:

<http://picsofwords.herokuapp.com>

------
brittohalloran
Some examples with actual content would be good

~~~
gregarious
Something was goofy in the blog post but we fixed it. Here's a few with
images:

<http://www.picsofwords.com/conference> <http://www.picsofwords.com/bottle>
<http://www.picsofwords.com/chair>

